# Planted with Sump and Light Enhancements



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

I have been contemplating a couple of upgrades... What is everyone's opinion of Sumps on a co2 injected tank? The other is a product I have found to use for a light reflector. I ordered some and it looks AWESOME! It has not arrived yet, but I will try to provide a link to their video.. It is called 3m Light Enhancement Film

First their PDF spec sheet -

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?zzzzzzhfrKNzTb_z4b_zzzy0XjvZZZZ8-

And here is a link to their video

3M Signage: 3M Light Enhancement Film (LEF) 3635-100 - YouTube

What are your thoughts?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The 3M LEF looks like good stuff!


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Supposedly its reflective properties are 50% better than even polished metal.. I have it sitting in my living room waiting for time to install it in my hood... I will try to get some before and after pics, but all I have is my IPhone so its hard to tell the difference... I can't even see a difference between 2 bulbs and 4 with my IPhone so...


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Let us know where you can get this stuff, I'm in the process of redoing my lights and this would be perfect. Did some research on reflector colour as I was in the market and I was surprised to find that polished reflectors are good for reflecting about 85% of the transmitted light compared to the white ones that reflect 90%, by adding this film we could improve on that even more.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

The 3M product looks interesting.

As for sump on a co2 injected tank, it is great as long as you plan the sump properly, if you go out and buy a pre-made sump you will suffer from off gassing of the co2 to varying degrees. I have one on my planted tank which I need to find some time and money to build my own sump for the tank


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sumps are a great place to hide everything and add extra media,like the op mentioned get a covered sump they do make them


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the input on sumps guys, I am building my own and will not have a wet dry trickle feature at all. Extra water, filter pads, filter socks, home for heaters etc... and all that jaz.. Should work out well I hope. Plus I am going to have the water inlet submerged to avoid splash and off gassing and I will have it fully covered..

As for the 3M LEF sorry for the delay, here is the link

Montroy Sign Supply - Application - Application


----------

